# Reloading



## dockham17 (Nov 26, 2014)

I just bought 2 New 1911 Kimbers, I am going to reload my own shells,can anyone recommend the best and cleanest powder to use,any help would be much appreciated


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

dockham17 said:


> I just bought 2 New 1911 Kimbers, I am going to reload my own shells,can anyone recommend the best and cleanest powder to use,any help would be much appreciated


Get a reloading manual. Lee (2nd ed.) and Lyman (49th) are good. At this time, the situation in handgun powder availability being what it is, you will be looking for 'useable and available', never mind 'best and cleanest'.


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

I can only echo hillman's response. Get some reloading manuals, and start watching for ANY handgun powder to become available. 

BTW - There's no such thing as "best," there is only whatever you prefer and works the best, for you, in your firearms.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

I have discovered a 'Dutch Uncle' urge to emphasize: When you spot a powder that's available pay attention to it's ID. Reloder 7 is nothing like Accurate #7; N140 does not substitute for N340.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

WW231 goes through the measure well, and doesn't "stick." But it isn't "clean."

I note that this is the second time/place in which you've asked for this information.
Didn't you like the answers you got in the first iteration?


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

As pressures increase, even "dirty powders" clean up quite a bit. Pressure wise, the .45 acp stops where other cartridges are just getting going. Some powders are better than others though. I use mostly Bullseye and Unique for my .45 acp loads, which are ancient and fairly dirty powders. Add cast bullets to the mix and things get pretty gunky looking. 
But who cares, cleaning a 1911 ain't hard, and it's therapeutic to boot.
As previously noted, what you use will come down to what you can get your hands on. Fortunately .45 acp works quite well with a huge variety of powders.


----------



## BigT (Jun 20, 2014)

"Best" is a relative term. Best at what?
Too many variables to quantify a logical
Response. 

I believe what your interested in is effiency. 
Study a reloading manual such as these kind
Folks have mentioned. Look for a correlation 
In working pressure and velocity. You can apply this 
Knowledge to the components you have.


----------



## Niland (Jul 29, 2014)

I'm using IMR 700x for 45ACP. It's running pretty clean and I don't have any complaints. +1 to everyone on the reloading manual and that ymmv. Everyone is looking for different things in a powder (availability being high on the list lately), so best is pretty arbitrary. 

Best of luck and shoot them like you stole them.


----------

